# Tens of millions of ex and new ants hit the road July 26th



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Get ready for gigantic cuts by Uber, Lyft, Grubhub and others. The bad news is you'll make less per fare. The worse news is that you'll have 4, 5, or even 10 times less fares per day than during good old days(April-July 2020).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

so Glad i Deliver Pizza !

REAL COMPANIES

REWARD TOP DRIVERS !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Get ready for gigantic cuts by Uber, Lyft, Grubhub and others. The bad news is you'll make less per fare. The worse news is that you'll have 4, 5, or even 10 times less fares per day than during good old days(April-July 2020).


Grubhub unlike Uber/Lyft limits the amount of drivers on block. What they will find is long waiting lists to sign up.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Total 2 million drivers and 50% will take the lower figure free cheese. If the Fed’s cheese is around 400$ they will stay home and if the Fed’s cheese is around 200, then some will drive.
Combined lowest Fed cheese and State cheese is still 400$ + a week. Some state’s might require the ants to apply for jobs .


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

cheese blocks me up


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> cheese blocks me up


Will bread work instead then?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Will bread work instead then?


I use that to feed my family


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Many drivers have told me that _they ain't comin' back_, regardless. This does remain to be seen. The six hundred has kept my hours severely curtailed. Four hundred will not do that, unless I get it regardless of what I earn. In that case, I will drive a little more, but only to make up the deficit. If I lose everything by running too much money, I am back out there all day.


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

xl only 40+% tips, double the fare 1-3 pings an hour or few, most could easily of gotten an x but they dont mind paying & actually appreciate the service

ants can play with ants, i turn on x when i want to laugh, play ghost car, degrade riders experience, & to play games with the filth that takes it and tips less than 10% of the time

oh wait i turn it on after airport dropoffs for the rematch & always laugh at the fare when dropping off then go right back to xl only unless lyft violates labor laws & my independent contrator rights by adding a ride without my input then i just drive home till the ride i didnt accept cancels after 10+ minutes realizing i either drove past em or im going the wrong direction sorry not sorry lyft just added 20 minutes to their wait time lol

smart algo i tell ya

the demographic of x riders is hilarious no thanks enjoy now waiting 15-20+ minutes & getting cancelled 5 times before you find a sucker to actually commit


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> lyft violates labor laws & my independent contrator rights by adding a ride without my input then i just drive home till the ride i didnt accept cancels after 10+ minutes realizing i either drove past em or im going the wrong direction sorry not sorry lyft just added 20 minutes to their wait time lol


You actually can take out those things without penalty. When it adds it, initially, there will be a slashy circle. You get like ten seconds to punch the slashy circle and it will not add. If you are driving and can not look at it, any time, BEFORE YOU END THE TRIP. if you will touch the icon of the second customer, which is immediately to the right of your current customer's icon, it will bring up the job and show, among other things, a "decline" button. Punch it and a screen will appear that asks if you really want to decline and that it will not affect your accept rate. Press remove ride and the thing will go away. You can do this at any time BEFORE you end you current trip. If you get stuck at a light, you can do it then. If you do not get an opportunity, simply do this after your customer gets out. Once you have removed the ride, end your trip.

There is one catch to this, though. At times, while your current trip is completing out, Gr*yft* will add a ride that you had no opportunity to accept or decline. Of course it can not show you the job wihle your last trip is completing out. When that happens, usually, I do as you do: I simply do not cover it. I will look at it to see what it is. If I consider it reasonable and coverable, I _might_ go to get it. If there is even the smallest thing that I do not like about it, it is a no-cover.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You actually can take out those things without penalty. When it adds it, initially, there will be a slashy circle. You get like ten seconds to punch the slashy circle and it will not add. If you are driving and can not look at it, any time, BEFORE YOU END THE TRIP. if you will touch the icon of the second customer, which is immediately to the right of your current customer's icon, it will bring up the job and show, among other things, a "decline" button. Punch it and a screen will appear that asks if you really want to decline and that it will not affect your accept rate. Press remove ride and the thing will go away. You can do this at any time BEFORE you end you current trip. If you get stuck at a light, you can do it then. If you do not get an opportunity, simply do this after your customer gets out. Once you have removed the ride, end your trip.
> 
> There is one catch to this, though. At times, while your current trip is completing out, Gr*yft* will add a ride that you had no opportunity to accept or decline. Of course it can not show you the job wihle your last trip is completing out. When that happens, usually, I do as you do: I simply do not cover it. I will look at it to see what it is. If I consider it reasonable and coverable, I _might_ go to get it. If there is even the smallest thing that I do not like about it, it is a no-cover.
> 
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


why? sorry thats distracted driving and a risk to my life, lyfts customer will eventually cancel in 10-15+ minutes, not my problem, i run my independent business at a profit, my job is to degrade the system to the point these losers start thinking about bus passes or buying something a 16 year old can hustle up in a few months(a car)

really not interested in locals that would use the service its obvious they have no friends, families, co workers they can bum rides or give $10 gas $ too, so they use an app to try & steal from a stranger

dont violate labor laws and my independent cotractor rights treating my job & life as a game & i wouldnt have a reason to play such silly games, but if youre going to have the audacity to assume im too stupid to do basic math & attempt to human traffic me dozens of times per day well game on mofos game on


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Grubhub unlike Uber/Lyft limits the amount of drivers on block. What they will find is long waiting lists to sign up.


I tried to sign up back in April for Grubhub, they came back saying no slots open for new drivers in my area.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

So, all the backgrounds will be complete in time for all the ants?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mbd said:


> Total 2 million drivers and 50% will take the lower figure free cheese. If the Fed's cheese is around 400$ they will stay home and if the Fed's cheese is around 200, then some will drive.
> Combined lowest Fed cheese and State cheese is still 400$ + a week. Some state's might require the ants to apply for jobs .


I think thats about right, at least it reflects my thinking. Currently Im getting a total of $725/week. If they dont extend the $600, Ill drop to the state minimum which is $125/week. If that happens Ill go back to work. If $400 extra is approved (total $525/week) Ill have to depend on credit to get through the month, but Ill still probably stay home. Anything less than that and Ill go back to work

The open question is...Will there be enough business to make more than whatever unemployment turns out to be in August

Im hoping for the $600 unemployment and another stimulus check and the opportunity to apply for another PPP loan and another EIDL loan


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Get ready for gigantic cuts by Uber, Lyft, Grubhub and others. The bad news is you'll make less per fare. The worse news is that you'll have 4, 5, or even 10 times less fares per day than during good old days(April-July 2020).


Uber has always said drivers will make more while they cut their pay. Prepare to make more than ever.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't know. I think a lot fo people will be too worried about the virus to go back. Others yet made so much from the EIDL and PUA that they may not need to go back for several months.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Eco-Charles said:


> So, all the backgrounds will be complete in time for all the ants?


Rideshare companies have ways of reducing the demand. Like falsely accusing us of murder &#129320;

https://uberpeople.net/threads/either-im-dead-or-i-killed-someone.405703/


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not sure what to expect. More drivers possibly. More requests possibly as well, if people going back to work start needing rides. 

I suspect it will be a net negative.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm hoping they put some pro points in the next stimulus bill.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

That's what I worried about, I don't want to get stuck just delivering food with my criminal record.


Mkang14 said:


> Rideshare companies have ways of reducing the demand. Like falsely accusing us of murder &#129320;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> thats distracted driving


.......................then do it on the drop. Just do it before you end your current trip. The two drawbacks are:

1. The one that I mentioned upon your trip's completing out, but that could happen regardless.
2. Your stacked ping is at the dropoff. I got burned on that once. I had no opportunity to remove the job until I got to the dropoff. Of course, this was one of the rare occasions that the customer was toes-to-the-kerb. I was discharging at a place where I reject pings out of hand, even if I am looking at it. Just as I was about to take out the job, the lady walks up to my car and gives the correct name. Of course, it was a job that I did not want. Sadly, I was stuck. I did give her a one-star, despite its being more Lyft's fault than hers.

Still, I , as well, wish that Lyft would remove it.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I think thats about right, at least it reflects my thinking. Currently Im getting a total of $725/week. If they dont extend the $600, Ill drop to the state minimum which is $125/week. If that happens Ill go back to work. If $400 extra is approved (total $525/week) Ill have to depend on credit to get through the month, but Ill still probably stay home. Anything less than that and Ill go back to work
> 
> The open question is...Will there be enough business to make more than whatever unemployment turns out to be in August
> 
> Im hoping for the $600 unemployment and another stimulus check and the opportunity to apply for another PPP loan and another EIDL loan


 Here in AZ PUA is 240 +600 = 840. But I have state and federal taxes taken out, so I get 748.00. 
If Uber would pay more like hazard pay or more on surges than 5.00 + trip. More of an incentive to get back out there. Trips lucky if you get 1 an hour. I do UE and X no tips!! Lucky if you make 3.00 an hour. That doesn't cover my gas, rideshare insurance, my car payment, or my maintenance. That's what I was making when lockdown first happened. So I quit driving on May 23.
It's not right for Uber telling us what kind of car we have to have, nor year!! Their scumbags could care less as long as they get a cheap ride!! 
Uber doesn't help pay our car loan, our rideshare insurance, maintenance, gas They just make us rack up the miles. 
I bought a brand new Mitsubishi Mirage G4 2019 only had 17 miles on it 06/21/19, Great car, love it!! 9-gallon gas tank, 45+ mpg. Today I have 43,230 miles on it, most miles are from Uber!! Here is a good one filled the tank 5/23/20, mainly stayed home but a few errands and to the store, put 8.00 gas in 06/25/20, right now it is sitting on 5 bars (my gas gauge goes by bars, like a Prius).
I am gonna wait on the outcome will be on UE, nothing is set in stone yet!!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Get ready for gigantic cuts by Uber, Lyft, Grubhub and others. The bad news is you'll make less per fare. The worse news is that you'll have 4, 5, or even 10 times less fares per day than during good old days(April-July 2020).


Thanks sunshine


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......................then do it on the drop. Just do it before you end your current trip. The two drawbacks are:
> 
> 1. The one that I mentioned upon your trip's completing out, but that could happen regardless.
> 2. Your stacked ping is at the dropoff. I got burned on that once. I had no opportunity to remove the job until I got to the dropoff. Of course, this was one of the rare occasions that the customer was toes-to-the-kerb. I was discharging at a place where I reject pings out of hand, even if I am looking at it. Just as I was about to take out the job, the lady walks up to my car and gives the correct name. Of course, it was a job that I did not want. Sadly, I was stuck. I did give her a one-star, despite its being more Lyft's fault than hers.
> ...


nah too much friction, Id rather give the customer a terrible experience & add to their wait time for not choosing xl and for lyft blantantly violating my independent contractor rights & labor laws by adding the ride without my consent or input


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

How many drivers have lapsed insurance?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Iann said:


> How many drivers have lapsed insurance?


In most states, if you let lapse your insurance, they void your registration.


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

Iann said:


> How many drivers have lapsed insurance?


lapsed? how bout none at all uber lyft is also criminally negligent as they dont verify drivers insurance, hundreds of thousands of drivers print up, upload, and the criminal algo aproves them putting thousands of unsafe & uninsured cars on the road as they dont verify inspection forms either, i mean theres not even a space for the auto repair shops phone number on the form, you think uber lyft visits or snail mails the shop lol? if they did theres no duplicate anyway

you cant safely maintain a car & insurance at illegal predatory 1970s cab rates of .60 a mile

its food, gas, cell phone to keep on driving, rent or car note if living in their car, everything else is an after thought












Another Uber Driver said:


> In most states, if you let lapse your insurance, they void your registration.


lived in 4 states none of them did. and long as you got your sticker who cares if the piece of paper is voided? just microsoft word next year when registration is due again


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> who cares if the piece of paper is voided?


When the Po-Po pulls you over, runs the thing and finds out that it is void, _he_ will.

Further, some states, such as Maryland, will send the state trooper to your house to snatch your plates. They also summon a tow truck to tow your car once it is on the street with no plates. If it is on your driveway, they will still come on to your property and snatch the plates........and yes, they can do that, they have been sued one hundred times over it and the court has upheld their actions every time. They can not, however, enter an enclosed garage without a warrant. That has been the line that the judges have drawn in Maryland, over the years.


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When the Po-Po pulls you over, runs the thing and finds out that it is void, _he_ will.
> 
> Further, some states, such as Maryland, will send the state trooper to your house to snatch your plates. They also summon a tow truck to tow your car once it is on the street with no plates. If it is on your driveway, they will still come on to your property and snatch the plates........and yes, they can do that, they have been sued one hundred times over it and the court has upheld their actions every time. They can not, however, enter an enclosed garage without a warrant. That has been the line that the judges have drawn in Maryland, over the years.


literally pulled over hundreds of times with my printed out word insurance showed to hundreds of police, dozens of judges all checked date, handed back, no check whatsover ymmv

if ya scared go to church i know ive saved almost 100K on in case s hit happens

now if you get in lots of accidents or drive a new model car it makes sense, but i get it long enough to drive off the lot, get cars about 3 years under the year and roll em till the wheels fall off

good thing ive only been to maryland once to pick a friend up from morgan state, go figure they had uber in the 90s they just called him the "hack man" anyhoo 4 states ive lived in couldnt care less

they also tought us in school not to put real address on i.d. registration so if your car gets broken into or wallent/purse snatched the criminals dont double up & rob your home or worse so theyre free to stake out the ups store for the 1 month every 5 years i need to rent one for such things, this generation loves being stalked so they just give up all they info because my license or registration has never had any address ive ever lived at, plus the license bureau so corrupt they sell your info, some states even use pics for facial recognition databases without any consent lmao


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Rideshare companies have ways of reducing the demand. Like falsely accusing us of murder &#129320;
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/either-im-dead-or-i-killed-someone.405703/


That's not reducing demand... that's reducing the herd :roflmao: :thumbup:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

You’re not mentioning the fact that other people will be forced to go back to work or look for a new job, that will increase demand for rides. In NYC we have a planner that will be rolling back soon, that will keep a lot of part time drivers locked out. They already emailed the surveys asking drivers how they feel about the planner lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That's not reducing demand... that's reducing the herd :roflmao: :thumbup:


&#128527;


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> dont verify inspection forms either.


There's no point in this form verification.
I been doing safety inspection for Uber/Lyft 1.5 years ago. If you have 4 wheels and 4 seats, you are good to go. Mechanical condition of your car doesn't matter.(There's very few situations you wouldn't pass inspection, one of them you car will fall apart within the next couple of days(literally), so no one would take responsibility for that)
If your car is leaking braking fluid and you will kill yourself and somebody else very soon, you will pass, cuz it's not applicable.)
There's one company where I would failed you during safety inspection for any reason "Zum".


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Here in AZ PUA is 240 +600 = 840. But I have state and federal taxes taken out, so I get 748.00.
> If Uber would pay more like hazard pay or more on surges than 5.00 + trip. More of an incentive to get back out there. Trips lucky if you get 1 an hour. I do UE and X no tips!! Lucky if you make 3.00 an hour. That doesn't cover my gas, rideshare insurance, my car payment, or my maintenance. That's what I was making when lockdown first happened. So I quit driving on May 23.
> It's not right for Uber telling us what kind of car we have to have, nor year!! Their scumbags could care less as long as they get a cheap ride!!
> Uber doesn't help pay our car loan, our rideshare insurance, maintenance, gas They just make us rack up the miles.
> ...


If you're only making $3 an hour.... You probably should be looking for something else to do for work anyway....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm hoping they put some pro points in the next stimulus bill.


That might just be the thing that gets me driving people around again!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I noticed no reduction in business to-day. I did not work long, but did stay busy when I was actually awake. I pulled over after one job and took a nap for over an hour, which might explain why I did not earn what I usually do for two hours. Both applications timed me out for not accepting jobs.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I noticed no reduction in business to-day. I did not work long, but did stay busy when I was actually awake. I pulled over after one job and took a nap for over an hour, which might explain why I did not earn what I usually do for two hours. Both applications timed me out for not accepting jobs.


Wake n bake?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mch said:


> Wake n bake?


I baked while I was asleep. I had the windows down and the car OFF so that I did not get carbon monoxide.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mch said:


> That might just be the thing that gets me driving people around again!


When you get enough points, you gain Gold status. Uber Pro points are worth their weight in Gold!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> xl only 40+% tips, double the fare 1-3 pings an hour or few, most could easily of gotten an x but they dont mind paying & actually appreciate the service
> 
> ants can play with ants, i turn on x when i want to laugh, play ghost car, degrade riders experience, & to play games with the filth that takes it and tips less than 10% of the time
> 
> ...


Jesus. Do you ever punctuate? I have no idea what any part of your post means.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe I missed something. Why did the title of this thread include the date July 26th? Is that when landlords were able to do evictions or when unemployment was scheduled to run out? What happened on July 26th?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Why did the title of this thread include the date July 26th? Is that when landlords were able to do evictions or when unemployment was scheduled to run out? What happened on July 26th?


In most states, the extra six hundred bananas weekly, as subsidised by the Feds, ran out on 26 July. Some states still are not allowing evictions, some are. The District of Columbia has a moratorium on evictions until at least October. Maryland's moratorium expired Sunday. Virginia's expired 29 June, but, the Commonwealth did institute a programme to help renters who are behind.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------

